# Found: PFD, Drypants, and Splash Jacket at Heckla Junction



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Call the AHRA and see if anyone reported them missing. Not everyone is on the Buzz....


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

These items have been turned in and are being held at the lost and found of the AHRA office near the Salida boat ramp.


----------

